# Places in your city where the locals rarely go



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Ok, I got the idea for this thread after watching _The Spanish Apartment_. In the near end of the film, there is a scene where Xavier (Romain Duris) walks through an area of Paris filled with tourists and mentioned that this part of the city is where Parisians rarely go.

Are there really places in your city that are like this or places where the locals rarely go?


----------



## Taylorhoge (Feb 5, 2006)

Well in New York there is Times Square unless your going to the theater or work in that area or just go to laugh and watch tourist there really isnt a point.Along with Rockfeller Center is another place for tourists and Bridge and Tunnel to go as well as most known of the New York sites Empire State building, and the Statue of Liberty.


----------



## TheKansan (Jun 22, 2004)

Downtown.....lol

This will change though.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

CN Tower. We only go when we have an out of town visitor. Ditto with Niagara Falls which 
is an hour drive.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Most touristic places...


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

Oxford Street..... unless *absoultely* necessary.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Downtown after dark and weekends...but not too much tourists here anyway.

In Boston, I have been told by a local that not much Bostonians go to Faneuil Hall/Quincy Market.


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

Leicester Square, Piccadilly Circus, Madame Tussauds, Tower of London, London Dungeon, inside Buckingham Palace, any Planet Hollywood... all of the real tourist traps really.


----------



## ggaaxx (Nov 10, 2006)

Casinos in Macau. Locals usually don't go unless they work there.


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

in Vancouver - probably gastown to an extent Robson street - most west enders i know hate that street and avoid it - mostly because of the crowds


----------



## mariokarter (Oct 22, 2006)

rotten777 said:


> In Boston, I have been told by a local that not much Bostonians go to Faneuil Hall/Quincy Market.


I'm not surprised about Quincy market, its been taken over by big retail stores, no more mom and pop stores.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

One example in HK is the *Jumbo Floating Restaurant* in Aberdeen. It's mostly tourists. We rarely go there to eat except when we have relatives visiting HK.


----------



## SkylineHeaven (Sep 12, 2006)

Chicago west side and south side gettos where lots of projects and drive bys are!:lol: :nuts:


----------



## Yörch1 (Oct 31, 2006)

In Acapulco, Mexico; locals rarely go to the beach, mostly crowded by domestic and foreign tourists.


----------



## Octoman (Nov 16, 2006)

Oxford Street, Piccadilly Circus, Leicester Square. Urgh!


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

In Chicago the water tower or the JH tower
or sears tower. I go there alot though


----------



## EtherealMist (Jul 26, 2005)

mariokarter said:


> I'm not surprised about Quincy market, its been taken over by big retail stores, no more mom and pop stores.



Yes and no, Quincy market during the day to go shopping is a tourist thing I guess, but there are tons of bars around Quincy market.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen (Dec 9, 2004)

Navy Pier, Hard Rock Cafe, Rock n Roll McDonald's


----------



## Isaac Newell (May 17, 2004)

Old Trafford


----------



## urban_addict (Nov 29, 2005)

Dallas star said:


> In Chicago the water tower or the JH tower
> or sears tower. I go there alot though


Actually I live in Chicago and shop at the Water Tower and frequent the Signature Lounge for drinks (and the best views in the city) with friends on weeknights. I would agree with the Sears Tower (unless you're taking photos). Navy Pier is the only place I'd fear of being at... too many tourists to stomach.


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

www.kultuurhuisbosch.nl 
Arnhem, never any trouble, one of the first squats. Former hotel, now concert hall plus bar and studio.
http://www.casadepauw.nl/ Arnhem, former monastery now homes plus small businesses and a (Portuguese) restaurant

In other cities, mainly Amsterdam and Nijmegen: the former office of www.nrc.nl (Handelsgebouw) in AMS or http://www.grotebroek.nl/ in Nijmegen. Several other buildings close de Grote Broek, including some dandy art d?co which was unpopular with tasteless investors in the 1980's.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

hkskyline said:


> Fully agree with Chinatown Grant Street. The shops look so touristy. Stockton is more for the locals especially grocery shopping.
> 
> I thought the monthly transit pass covers cable cars as well, but the bus certainly will travel faster between Market and Fisherman's Wharf.


Very true, the monthly transit passes cover the cable cars. But many, if not most, SF transit riders don't buy passes.


----------



## bayviews (Mar 3, 2006)

WANCH said:


> The last time I was there back June, the place was still vibrant. And the area has one of the best record stores in The Bay Area, *Amoeba*. Sometimes most San Franciscans don't have the time to take the BART and go to Berkeley, they just buy it in H.A.
> 
> Height Ashbury was the place to be during the late 60s. SF was hippie capital of the world!


Yeah, although its still a bit rough around the edges, the Haight has made a comeback from a few decades ago when it looked rather bombed out. Amoeba, that's a great neighborhood icon!


----------



## Darkesthour1220 (Nov 17, 2006)

In San Antonio, the Alamo, or Tower of the Americas, only if people are in from out of town


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I have the impression the whole Riverwalk is one tourist trap - although beautiful


----------



## aspirin (May 3, 2006)

regarding singapore, the places the locals don't go are probably the touristic ones like Clark Quay, Boat Quay, Riverside Point and Newton Circle Hawkercenter. 

Me as an expat is going to this places sometimes, but most of my colleagues from work havn't been there since years. 

another place will be Orchard Towers  no comment to this... 

regarding Zurich - i grew up there - i think the langstrasse is just a 'no go' for some of zurichs citizens. i've been there often for the good and 'cheap' food from all over the world, and some nice bars and clubs. over all, it's not a dangerous and scary place.


----------



## broadie (Jan 21, 2006)

In the gold coast
locals never go to surfers paradise
well that is changing the place is improving


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

aspirin said:


> regarding Zurich - i grew up there - i think the langstrasse is just a 'no go' for some of zurichs citizens. i've been there often for the good and 'cheap' food from all over the world, and some nice bars and clubs. over all, it's not a dangerous and scary place.


That's what I meant - I also go eating or for street parties there - it's not only drugs and whores. The internationality is making it one of the most interesting places in the city but a lot of locals are afraid because of a bad media covarage - and historically the neighbourhood was always looked at as the "poor worker's class ghetto" and this reputation it still has for many Swiss (not only in Zurich).


----------



## eusebius (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm truly saddened by the absence of a Denmark reply to the information I supplied.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

aspirin said:


> regarding singapore, the places the locals don't go are probably the touristic ones like Clark Quay, Boat Quay


Bit like Stanley here in HK those two places. They're really touristy places, but they serve up great food and a good atmosphere on a Saturday afternoon, especially for sports. I frequent Stanley, and you see a good mix of '*******', locals and tourists.


----------



## aspirin (May 3, 2006)

_00_deathscar said:


> Bit like Stanley here in HK those two places. They're really touristy places, but they serve up great food and a good atmosphere on a Saturday afternoon, especially for sports. I frequent Stanley, and you see a good mix of '*******', locals and tourists.


Sounds similar, just that the food is too expensive there, and locals only go there with aliens but never just with other locals  




Kuesel said:


> That's what I meant - I also go eating or for street parties there - it's not only drugs and whores. The internationality is making it one of the most interesting places in the city but a lot of locals are afraid because of a bad media covarage - and historically the neighbourhood was always looked at as the "poor worker's class ghetto" and this reputation it still has for many Swiss (not only in Zurich).


Yes, that's correct, specially people from outside of zurich have this thinking, or elders. (my grandma is one of them, even though i showed her some ice places ) 

on the other hand, let's not forget an other place in zurich, which most locals don't visit: the Zurich-Berg - the 'rich's home'. 

I personally would not know any reason to go there... 

something almost similar is KM8 on Sentosa in Singapore, there you'll only meet good earning expats and some 'local' girls which whant to be invited. (no, not business girls as you think) ... i don't fit there with my beer-belly


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

In paris it's the "Eiffel Tower"

Yes, you hardly see any parisians around the eiffel tower unless they are showing some friends around. Most its foriegners and some french coming from other cities.


----------

